# How much does a solicitor generally charge for writing a letter?



## colin79ie (9 Feb 2011)

Hi,

I want to get a solicitor (the one I used for my house purchase) to write a letter to my builder who will not come to repair a structural defect (leaking roof) even though the house was sold with a 10 year builders guarantee against structural defects. This was not homebond, but a guarantee from the builder himself. The builder has still got a strong comany and is still trading, but wont answer phone calls etc. Promised to send someone out but didnt. I still have a leaking roof...

Any info appreciated.


----------



## horusd (9 Feb 2011)

It's not the cost of the letter as much as the time involved that you're paying for. Why not ring a few solicitors offices, outline the situation, and ask for a one-off price?  If the solicitor is going to follow through after sending the letter, there will be add'l work and costs attached.  How about using the small claims court instead, assuming your claim type meets their criteria? Check out on citizensinformation.ie


----------



## rockofages (10 Feb 2011)

Usually around €50, but thick skinned people (e.g. builders) don't pay much heed to solicitors' letters as they don't hold any more sway than anyone else's, tho it is a signal that you are serious about the matter. I would recommend the small claims too, but I think you may need to have suffered a loss to go down that route.


----------

